# New WALLEYE tournament dates



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The Berlin Lake Association walleye tournament schedule dates:

4-21-2012 mosquito lake @ Mosquito lake marina

5-12-2012 berlin lake @ less's bait shop

Championship:

6-2-2012 mosquito lake @ Mosquito lake marina

6-3-2012 berlin lake @ less's bait shop

Must fish one qualifier to fish championship

Cell phone are ALLOWED

Qualifiers are $60 per team

Championship is $100 per team

Optional big fish pot $10 @ ramp

Will accept entry fees in CASH the day of tournament with a $10 late fee, no checks accepted the day of tournament.

5 fish limit

15" on berlin
14" on mosquito

The president of the berlin lake association will post information on entry forms and rules in the next week or so . We are in the process of making this circuit a CABELAS NTC qualifying circuit. The circuit will be run by the berlin lake association, Joe from mosquito lake marina and Martha from less's bait shop will be in charge of the weigh in. 

EDIT: Here is the entry form for the tournaments, the teams that register a week before each tournament will get first draw for boat numbers. There is a $10 late fee.


More to come in the near future, thanks, sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We are looking for a few more teams to sign up with the walleye federation, to be a Cabelas (2013) NTC qualifying walleye club we have get a min of 6 teams to register @ $100 per team. There are alot of benefits for joining the walleye federation. Anyone interested can call sammy cappelli @ 330-550-4108. Leave message if no answer. Thanks, sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Due to the cabelas ntc dates in 2012 we have moved our championship to June 30 and July 1st. Day one at less's Berlin lake. Day two at mosquito lake at stata park marina. 
If anyone is interested in the Cabelas NTC for 2013 you must join the walleye federation. We are guarenteed a spot for 2013 and only the teams that register for the walleye federation with this circuit will have a chance at winning the spot. The winning spot will go to the highest placing walleye federation team during the 2 day championship (that is registered with this circuit). Thanks sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We are going to have a meeting around the middle of March at Less's bait shop at Berlin Lake for anyone interested in fishing this circuit. At the meeting we will be accepting entry fees, and membership fees. We will have to charge a 1 time membership fee that will be about $25 per team per year to cover insurance. Also if your team is interested in qualifying for the Cabelas NTC for 2013 it is an additional $100 per team for the walleye federation and we will be collecting that money at the March meeting, we will be sending the walleye federation membership fee's in a couple of days after the meeting so if you want to try and qualify for the Cabelas NTC please have your money for the memberships at the meeting. 

We were thinking about a Saturday afternoon meeting, we didnt set a time yet so any input would help. 

We will post the date and time of the meeting in the next week or so. Thanks, good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We will have a meeting on March 17th @ 4:00 at Less's bait shop open to anyone who would like to fish the berlin lake association walleye tournaments. We will be accepting entry fees and membership dues($25 per team) at the meeting. ALSO if you are interested in qualifying for the Cabelas ntc for 2013 we will be accepting membership fees for the walleye federation....$100 per team. 

The entry fees are $60($10 late fee day of) per tournament and we will pay back all entrys. There will be a $10 per team big fish side bet.. 

Here is a EXAMPLE of the PAYOUTS, any input would be appreciated.

Based on 30 teams:

1st place...$800
2nd place....$500
3rd place....$250
4th place ...$150
5th place ....$100

Based on 40 teams:

1st place...$900
2nd place...$600
3rd place....$350
4th place....$250
5th place....$200
6th place....$100

Based on 50 teams:

1st place...$1000
2nd place...$700
3rd place....$500
4th place....$300
5th place....$250
6th place....$150
7th place....$100

Based on 60 teams:

1st place...$1100
2nd place...$800
3rd place....$600
4th place....$350
5th place ...$300
6th place....$200
7th place.....$150
8th place.....$100

This is a new club so bare with us, if you have any questions or input please let us know at the meeting.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Juat a reminder about the meeting at 4 @ berlins less bait shop,hope to see everyone there. 
Sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We had a good first meeting, we had 6 teams already sign up!! Should be a fun circuit!!

EDIT: Here is the entry form for the tournaments, the teams that register a week before each tournament will get first draw for boat numbers. There is a $10 late fee the day of the tournament!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Qualifiers
200 points for first place team and will drop by 2 points for each place after.

Champiomship
300 points for first place team total weight for the 2 day championship and will drop by 3 points for each place after.


Teams will earn 2 points for every fish weighed in at each tournament, so if you weight a tournament limit of 5 fish you will earn 10 extra points, if you weigh one fish you will get 2 extra points.

Any team that is disqualified will recieve 0 points.


Thanks, sammy cappelli


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone is in need of a partner for this event pm me......thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Basshunter, if you dont find a team mate let me know, I'm sure we can get you teamed up. Thanks,sammy


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We are getting close and the entrys are comming in, we will take entrys up until the day of the tournament with a $10 late fee if you pay the day of the tournament. All entrys recieved by one week before each tournament get first draw for boat numbers. Thanks sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Next saturday is the berlin lake association's first tournament at moaquito lake. You can sign up at mosquito lake marina. Joe has entry forms. We will take entrys up until the day of the tournament with a $10 late fee. Thanks. Sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

There is a bass tournament on saturday at the state park, so if everyone fishing the berlin lake association walleye tournament would launch your boat and just head to the back of the bay towards joes bait shop and one by one stop at joes dock to get your boat inspection and boat numbers then stay in the bay or dock your boat until the bass guys leave the harbour. 
Thx sammy cappelli


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

how many teams are in this so far


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Fished this tournament Saturday and had a blast , got to see a lot of good fishermen that I hadn't seen in awhile. Although it was a cold rainy day , Mosquito lake will let you get your five and then some. I saw many limits of walleye caught and was thankful for the bag I had , would not have been good Sunday with a whopping *20lbs* that won it, Congrats to that team (glad u didn't fish Saturday  , but It's great to see this lake continue to be a great place to fish .

Good Fishing
TJ


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The second qualifier will be this saturday at les's bait on berlin lake from 7-3. The entry fee is $60 and a $25 per team membership(1 time fee per year). There is a $10 late fee the day of and a optional$10 big fish pot. The bite is very good and we are getting alot of interest for this tournament, hope to see everyone there. Good fishing!! Sammy cappelli


----------

